# Cat5e how to identify all the runs?



## tired8 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have purchased a new home where cat5e was run from several locations throughout the house to the basement. Unfortunately, the runs were not marked. I know you can short one end of each cable and measure (voltage resistance?) at the other end in the basement to identify it. I need the process and equipment required so I can wire my home. The cables are not terminated.
Thanks


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

It should be easy to identify without having ot use any equipment. The wires have cat5e printed on the wire. Also just look at the ends, there will be 4 pairs of twisted wires. That's a network cable.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can use a toner and probe kit to identify/tone the lines.

http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-701K-Classic-Tone-Probe/dp/B000NGVRH6


----------



## tired8 (Jun 29, 2011)

All the wires are cat5. I want to know which cable from the basement corresponds to which room without putting connectors on all the ends. There are 10 runs.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You will need to have some type of cable toner. That would be the easiest way to trace the wires. (see post 3)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If this is a one time effort, shorting one of the pairs and checking the other end with a ohm meter might be your best solution.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Old Rich has the answer I was going to give but I use the continuity test. This is a setting that gives you a tone when you make the connection.

How you do this is you go to a room. you pick one pair of lines and strip a bit baring the copper. twist together. Then go to the other end of the cable, strip the end off the same color cable combo [best you do it on all in the basement] and then test each cable until you get tone. Then you lable, go back to the other end and untwist, then do the next run. So on and so forth until done.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . . but my multimeter does not have a continuity mode . .


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Missed that Old Rich. Thanks for pointing it out. Though for $8 at Home Depo its pretty easy to get a meter that has a continuity test


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll have to get one . . mine is almost as old as I am . . .


----------



## tired8 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have a Metro Tel mt-8455 volt ohmmeter...will that work shorting a pair at one end and measuring from the basement?
Cheere


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Should work fine


----------

